# Strong Artificial Intelligence



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Amacey said:


> what about that baby if we are the brain then why was he still alive?


If the baby's heart was beating and such, it still had much of its CNS and brain stem intact, enough to run its basic functions. It's not unprecedented for living things to survive with most of its brain missing -- here is a famous chicken that survived decapitation because enough of its brain stem was intact for its basic life functions to continue.

I'm not sure what any of this has to do with "souls" or the like.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Simulated intelligence will be fully developed before actual intelligence, why? Because it's easier to simulate it than actually make it. Here's your AI for the next however long:

Cleverbot.com - a clever bot - speak to an AI with some Actual Intelligence?


----------

